# rain rain go away



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i hate it it sux


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> i hate it it sux


Ditto. We need the rain. Some how I will get my river road ride this week. I already put my winter tires on 2 wheel sets. I will eitther put bike on trianor or go to spin class. if it stays bad I plan to take mtb to river rd but I won't be able to get the ride in on time


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

that is why I did a BIG ride yesterday. I'll do the same wed, fri and sat when it is dry.
wednesday I'll hit 6000 miles since early april. a personal record with still a good 8 weeks left in my riding season. then I snowbaord everyday.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

yea its going to get cold and wet from here on out, what are you guys going to do late in the fall? i have a trainer, but that can get boring, fast

i just finished a century on sunday.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Left Sunday for Tahoe biking vaca... Today I did a century around the lake and over some mountain passes. I got a nice bike tan  I must confess a bit of schadenfreude when I saw the weather report for back home!


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> yea its going to get cold and wet from here on out, what are you guys going to do late in the fall? i have a trainer, but that can get boring, fast
> 
> i just finished a century on sunday.


i don't plan on taking any breaks, but i do hope to mtb a bit more. i run a lot and lead group rides on road bike. when it gets cold no one shows up. last winter it was like 6 degrees i did the ride but shortened it. saw no cyclists that sunday mornin but did see one runner. they looked in shape. 

i have foul winter tires on 2 wheel sets hutch training tirw and bonti suitable for trrainor. i have 2 sets of niterider minewt dual and helmet mini.

i don't log the 1,000's of miles like every body but i try and monitor my overall health:thumbsup:


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

I usually ride till November. Plus this year I have a rain bike with crud racer fenders on it. I am going out as soon as heavy pour stops!!

honestly Sep. and Oct is awsome to ride in NYC area I think.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

just went out to grab a sandwich. got caught in a frakkin MONSOON...more on the way, creeping slowlly slowly up the eastern seaboard, its gonna be all day

might have to get wet


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

last year I rode until Dec.Last ride was a wet one thanksgiving weekend. I plan the same this year. I ride as long as it is above 30-35F. After that i run or trainer it. Just too cold after that BRRRRRRRR. Its all about the layers and a one of the few clothing items I spent good money on is a rain jacket.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

easyridernyc said:


> just went out to grab a sandwich. got caught in a frakkin MONSOON...more on the way, creeping slowlly slowly up the eastern seaboard, its gonna be all day
> 
> might have to get wet


where u at in the city? its not raining where i'm at


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

skyliner1004 said:


> where u at in the city? its not raining where i'm at



new york proper...after four now and very light misty driz
might take the e 5 out


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

North Jersey / NYC area was rideable up to late December last year. I even got a good ride in on New Years Day that was quite nice. Had a couple of pretty cold outings as well though and then I usually get out on the mountain bike - unless the snow's too deep, but I pretty much rode year round last year. Hopefully, this year will be a repeat.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

here's saddle river loop in january 14 degrees. not many road rides last winter lots of runs and some mtb including snowy rides in mdr, tourne and sterling forest. i usually get to deer park allamucy i think i missed it last winter got to hit it up this time:thumbsup:

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/22066784'></iframe>


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/51002806

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/51002806'></iframe>


















hutch training tires & neuvations. 2 sets of nite rider lights (minewt & helmet usb), it was warm this morning i really did not need long pants. i put mostly dura ace 9 speed group set & new head set on this bike this year:thumbsup:


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> i hate it it sux


Finally a day to ride.I will make the most of it today and do my weekend ride from nyack beach to GW. b4 the next rain tonight.:mad2:


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*will saturday morning be dry enough for the road bike?*

I wanted to road bike saturday morning and mtb sunday but I may flip it due to the wet roads. I was thinking about doing my week end river road loop which i haven't done in about a year. I stopped on a rainy wet road saturday morning some guy tried to run me over on sping vallehy in paramus


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

jkmacman said:


> I wanted to road bike saturday morning and mtb sunday but I may flip it due to the wet roads. I was thinking about doing my week end river road loop which i haven't done in about a year. I stopped on a rainy wet road saturday morning some guy tried to run me over on sping vallehy in paramus



I'm hoping the roads are dry sat. this weather really bites. I ride the 9w to Fort lee Strictly Bicycles .

I had that same feeling(run me over) in Piermont. This SOB rolls up next to me real close, I felt the breeze on my ankles. I yelled WTF!!! so he stops in front of the Police station and says, next time I run you down. I told him, wait, I will get in front of you and give you the F opportunity, So he goes ahead and he make a u turn and I waited on his lane and went around me. Good thing I got his tag number and Id him. a local resident.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I would advise against mtb tomorrow, you will damage the trails if you ride after all this rain.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

BeepBeepZipTang said:


> I'm hoping the roads are dry sat. this weather really bites. I ride the 9w to Fort lee Strictly Bicycles .
> 
> I had that same feeling(run me over) in Piermont. This SOB rolls up next to me real close, I felt the breeze on my ankles. I yelled WTF!!! so he stops in front of the Police station and says, next time I run you down. I told him, wait, I will get in front of you and give you the F opportunity, So he goes ahead and he make a u turn and I waited on his lane and went around me. Good thing I got his tag number and Id him. a local resident.


i prefer to stay off 9w, and avoid nyack too, its too hectic, my incicident was on spring valley and i take it instead of forest ave to avoid the traffic after alpine climb and oradell reservoiur. this guy no doubt lived on the block and was hauling but to get hi morning coffee.

if the roads remain wet, i'll definetely rethink, just last saturday i damaged my nice carbon fiber frame as the cadence madgnet came loose on the other river rd in garfield


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Macman you get around Bergen County!!
I think roads will be dry by tomorrow morning, at least I hope they will.
Looking forward to riding both days over the weekend.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

my recent saturday loop has been this below if i don't go to harriman






nycc is doing river rd up to clausland tomorrow morning but he's done around noon, and i only i have two hours so I do one of my regular loops, clausland, bradley tweed are great

next saturday (10.9) i'm cycling to orchard of conklin at a B* pace, 7:30 am from glen rock duck pond

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/15902698'></iframe>


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

That 10-9 ride looks like a good one.
You should come up to NW Bergen and ride. Pretty nice part of the county.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

ridingred said:


> That 10-9 ride looks like a good one.
> You should come up to NW Bergen and ride. Pretty nice part of the county.


i do the franklin lakes tri course for every saturday for the 1st 6 months of the year


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

went out last night,  most pedestrians stayed in they thought it was gonna rain lol

absoutely balmy felt a single drop then another then a third around 8 maybe it was eight thrity. and that was it. woke up about four sounded like the end of the world outside, commute to work f*kkin SUCKED. damn it rained all day...

still wet out tonight i am going to chill maybe do 9w in the am...anyway have a good weekend get out and ride its gonna be mild


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Did my week end loop up the alpine climb 1st one in a year. Met a roadie near englewood boat basin with a cool oregon kit. Saw park ridge ride near oradell rr stn. That is one huge ride. Every roadie around

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/51363407


----------

